# Happy Halloween



## Gatorgirl1999

I have a question about how to write (Happy Halloween!) in japanese? I don't know if they celebrate it, but if you know, please tell me. Thanks.
From,
Gator-Chan


----------



## wathavy

It's ハッピー　ハロウィーン.
Because there is no such a thing here.
There are festivals to celebrate harvest, though.
It's well known here as only a foreign festivals, yet.
Cheers.


----------



## Gatorgirl1999

Thanks so much!


----------



## Anatoli

みなさん、よいハロウィーンを！ 

よいハロウィーンをお過ごしくださいね！


----------



## wathavy

Anatoli said:


> みなさん、よいハロウィーンを！
> 
> よいハロウィーンをお過ごしくださいね！


Literally, they are perfect translation, I cannot disagree.
But, if that is orally mentioned, I promise standard Japanese would roll their eyes.
Unless the person who said it has obvious accent of such kind.
I guess.


----------



## Gatorgirl1999

Umm, What?


----------



## Anatoli

wathavy said:


> Literally, they are perfect translation, I cannot disagree.
> But, if that is orally mentioned, I promise standard Japanese would roll their eyes.
> Unless the person who said it has obvious accent of such kind.
> I guess.


Translation is a translation, just like よい週末を！ or よい復活祭を！ 仕方がありません。  

I see this is used. I personally like よいハロウィーンを！ more than ハッピーハロウィーン！, it sounds more Japanese but I didn't mean it as a challenge (my Japanese is less than intermediate) to your post but another translation. OK, let's pretend I said it with an accent.


----------



## Gatorgirl1999

Oh, okay.  I think....


----------



## wathavy

Anatoli said:


> Translation is a translation, just like よい週末を！ or よい復活祭を！ 仕方がありません。
> 
> I see this is used. I personally like よいハロウィーンを！ more than ハッピーハロウィーン！, it sounds more Japanese but I didn't mean it as a challenge (my Japanese is less than intermediate) to your post but another translation. OK, let's pretend I said it with an accent.


You kicked my a_s!
Good job, then.

No, moderation right?


----------



## Anatoli

Why getting angry? I am sorry if I offended you but I honestly didn't mean to! Didn't I say "I didn't mean it as a challenge to your post"?


----------



## Gatorgirl1999

Okay, now i'm confused....


----------



## Wishfull

こんにちは。
では多数決を、てな乗りで、例の検索エンジン採決をしてみました。
Googleでは広く検索されすぎてしまうため、Yahoo.Japanの”　”機能を使用して検索してみました。（”と”の間の単語が連続して登場しているサイトのみ検索されます。）

”ハッピーバースデー”　・・・・・13,700,000件　（もはや常用語句ですよね）
”ハッピーニューイヤー”　・・・・・・・324,000件　（意外と伸びませんでした・・・）
”新年あけましておめでとう”　・・4,210,000件　
”メリークリスマス”・・・・・・・・　11,100,000件　（これは、もう、古典的日本語！）
”ハッピークリスマス”・・・・・・・・・　682,000件　（私はこうは絶対言わないけれど。意外に伸びました・・・）
”ハッピーバレンタインデー”・・・・・　38,100件　（私はこうは言わないけれども・・）
”ハッピーハロウィン”　・・・・・・・1,850,000件　（なんと、ハッピーニューイヤーより多いじゃん）
”ハロウィンおめでとう”・・・・・・・・・・・・　720件　（・・・・・残念！！）
”良いハロウィンを”　・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・837件　（・・・・・残念！！）

今回の私の調査ではハッピーハロウィンに軍配が上がりました。あしからず。
（なんとか時事ネタの旬に間に合ったか？？）

edit; モダレーター様へ；見やすくするために「タブ機能」かなにかで、数字の桁をそろえる算段がありませんか？


----------



## Gatorgirl1999

Umm... I don't know that much Japanese...


----------



## Flaminius

Hello, *Gatorgirl1999*.

Our *Wishfull* used a search engine to see how widespread the use of ハッピーハロウィン is.  He got 1,850,000 hits.  This is in the same order (4,210,000) with 新年あけましておめでとう, which is a traditional fixed phrase for new year greetings.


----------



## Gatorgirl1999

Flaminius said:


> Hello, *Gatorgirl1999*.
> 
> Our *Wishfull* used a search engine to see how widespread the use of ハッピーハロウィン is. He got 1,850,000 hits. This is in the same order (4,210,000) with 新年あけましておめでとう, which is a traditional fixed phrase for new year greetings.


 ohhh, thanks!


----------



## wathavy

Anatoli said:


> Why getting angry? I am sorry if I offended you but I honestly didn't mean to! Didn't I say "I didn't mean it as a challenge to your post"?


Sorry, to have made you misunderstood.

I didn't mean that you made me upset.
I simply joked by saying that.

I simply won't get upset over the internet often.
I am cool as ever.


----------



## Anatoli

よかったですね。


----------



## Gatorgirl1999

ありがとう! (Thanks!)


----------

